# 5/12 Pensacola Beach pier



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Today there were bonito, saw a few pomps, more bonito, I caught a flounder on a pomp jig teaser, more bonito, a few dink Spanish, bonito and I think someone hooked or caught a king early...and bonito.

Did I mention there were bonito?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I had never tried ol' bobo until this last week. I'd heard that if bled thoroughly, slushed and trimmed, it was very close to blackfin. The loins were a nice clear caramel color, I pan seared 'em and I've got to admit, it was pretty doggone good.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've made it into "tuna fish" before by bleeding it, then soaking it in salted water, draining it, then steaming it...and in Panama had this old Panamanian I'd give them to who would cut them into what looked like minute steaks and pan fry them. Wasn't bad at all.

Since they are really tuna, never understood why they weren't eaten more often.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I'm a believer and I'll be boxing one a trip to bring home if I can keep the crew from cutting it up for bait.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with hardtails either. just deep fry till the tail gets crispy like mullet. soy sauce and lemon dipping sauce.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

Being that i never caught one, what the best bait to throw at them? I have all the gear and most likely the tackle, just never targeted them.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

They usually hit whatever spanish or bobos are hitting


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Hardtails (blue runners) will hit just about any small lure. Spoons, jigs or whatever. You can double or triple rig or use larger sabikis and load up.


----------

